# Lets see your coyote setups



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

I am wanting to get a rifle for coyotes and want to get some ideas. Could you guys post pictures of your coyote setups


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Is going to be my current Coyote / Varmint Rifle. No I have not had the opportunity to try it out on Coyotes as yet as I have only had it a couple weeks. I have however had the opportunity to break in the barre, get the scope zeroed and test a few different loads in it.

What it is is a DPMS Panther Bull 20. It has a Stainless-Steel 20" Bull Barrel that has been fluted. It is chambered for the .223 Remington (as opposed to the 5.56mm NATO round). The Handguard is a aluminum free float tube which has the front sling swivel stud attached to the free float tube.

So far I have been very pleased with the accuracy and shootability of this Rifle. 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips loaded with H-4895 produce 3090 FPS average velocity (with low extreme spread and standard deviation numbers). Accuracy with this load is putting 5 shots at 100 yards into 5/8" to 3/4" groups from the bench off of a bipod.

55gr. Sierra Hollow Point Boat Tails with the same load as above produce 3096 FPS, with accuracy nearly equal to the Ballistic Tips. 40gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips loaded with Hodgdon's Benchmark produce 3316 FPS, with the 5 shot 100 yard groups coming in right at 1".

My Coyote load is going to be the 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips. In addition to the H-4895 I also plan on trying that bullet with Hodgdon's Varget as well.

This Rifle with the Fluted Barrel comes in at 9 pounds without the scope or mounts. No it is not a light weight rifle, but due to the shorter overall length of the 20" barrel I think it handles quite well considering it's weight.

There are a lot of Rifles available these days that qualify as Coyote Rifles it all depends on your tastes and what you are after. Hopefully Fallguy will reply to this post as he has also just aquired a new Coyote Rifle in the form of something totally different than what I have.

Larry


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm just kidding but I could just as well be using a blowgun.










Savage93 17hmr. Great little gun, but too light for coyotes, imo. My dad bought it for me when I said I wanted tog et into coyote hunting. I'm (hopefully) getting a new .243 within the next 2-3 weeks though.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Shoots the 50 gr V-Max moly at 3915 fps and if I do my part will print .4 inch groups or less at 100 yards. Killed a yote with it about 10 days ago at 466 yrds. You can have your DPMS, AR, or whatever. I'll keep this one.  Hope to add some paint to it soon.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't get me wrong I love my savages but an AR is definitly in the future...

Savage 12 vlp .204, burris 6-18x Fullfield.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

223 Weatherby Vanguard Synthetic
4.5-14 x 42 Scheels Scope
Claw Sling
Pivoting Bipod
24" barrell

I like a traditional style rifle, and I like bolt actions.

I just got this rifle about a week ago. If it is calm like they say tomorrow morning I am going out to see how she handles 50 Grain V Max bullets. If they are good performers I will snap some pictures of my targets.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Savage Model 12fv in .22-250. Harris Bi-pod. Leupold 6.5-20X50 VrxIII on the top.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

.243 Remington 700 ADL 24" barrel
4.5 X 14 Leupold
Harris pivoting bipod
FoxPro & howlers


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

This picture is of my son's and my .223's. His is Ruger Mark II M77 laminate and stainless with a bull barrel and a Scheel's 6-18X42 and with a Outer's pivoting bi-pod. Mine is a Ruger Mark II M77 synthetic and stainless with a Simmons 8-32X44 AO with a Harris pivoting bi-pod. Both rifles shoot the same load with 55 gr. SST's.

Next picture is my choice in this next season for coyote's. It is a Savage Model 11, .243 and a Scheel's 6-14X42 with a Harris pivoting bi-pod. The load I have for it is 95 gr. SST's and it also shoots almost identically a 85 gr. TSX load.

These are what I have to choose from for this coyote season. But, I do think I am going with the .243 because I feel most comfortable with this rifle. I know how it shoots and where it will hit. I would like to find a lighter load, but if I do not, I do know how this rifle will shoot these loads.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Jeeze Mo, those are quite the set-ups there! I couldn't imagine myself even being able to afford the down payment for the scopes you have one the guns!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Hay, weasle414 sure you can just start saving your pennies and maybe a few tens and twenties and you can. 8)


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> I'm (hopefully) getting a new .243 within the next 2-3 weeks though.[/quote] Are you sureyou want a .243? They're a little hard in pelts.
> :sniper:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

CoyoteBlitz, I believe you can shoot 55 gr bullets out of a 243. Have you seen what a 22-250 or a 220 Swift can do to a pelt? 
If you shoot predators, you need to learn to sew. :lol:


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

You got that right Danny B.
I'm pretty handy with a needle and some cat gut. :beer:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

mines the same as momo's stainless/synthetic ruger, but a 3-9x40 lyman, and minus the bipod. this fall its getting a sightron 4-12 mil dot though.


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Savage 110 FP (Tactical Police) Heavy Barrel in .223 w/Krylon Camo paintjob designed by my 11 year old daughter.
Simmons 6-18 x 40, Stiener binocs, homemade El Cheapo caller with MP3 player. You gotta love this game!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Mentum sounds like some kind of analgesic creme or something.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

16" Bull DPMS 223. 4-12x40 Leupold W/elevation turret










Kimber Montana in 243. 4.5-14x40 Leupold with B&C reticle.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Spanker-

I like your caller, varmint al design?


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Horsager,

Could you tell me what size groups you get with the DPMS .223, and what load/brand you like to shoot? Thanks!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I load my own. Military brass, 50gn VMax, 26gn H335, seated to the end of the magazine. Velocity is 3100fps (the 16" barrel costs me about 200fps vs. something that is 20"+). 5 shot groups are 1/2"-3/4".

This is the 1st group shot with my rifle ever. It was shot with bulk Ultramax 55gn Soft Points.










P.S. I've used that 50gn VMax in almost a dozen different 223's and all of them shoot it well under an inch.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Horsager,

Thanks for the info. and pics. Looks like a great shooting rifle! One last thing, what is your trigger set at for lbs. of pull? Oh, and do you ever have function/feeding problems with the DPMS semiauto action?

Thanks again!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I have the JP adjustable single stage trigger with the 3# spring kit installed (mine came from the factory that way). My only failure to function has been with the use of a strap on brass catcher. Once in a while the spent brass will bounce off the catcher and back into the ejection port. Without the catcher I've never had a failure. The rifle has 400-500rnds through it and the barrel has become very smooth and easy to clean. I'm currently over 200 rnds since the last cleaning and accuracy isn't suffering. I can't say enough good about the rifle, everyone who shoots it is able to shoot groups under an inch.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

my main Yotie gitter....








Bushy upper, 26" flutted H-bar 1-9, EA lower, DPMS panther palm swell grip, Jewel trigger, JP recoil eliminator, still have yet to swap out the FSB to the adjustable JP gas block.... shoot under 1/2 MOA. has dropped many a yotie... a ton of jacks... and a bob


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Remington 788 22/250 bought new in maybe '87'.
Used as a backup a couple of times on prairie dog shoots...probably has 500 rounds through it.
After market trigger spring gives a scaled 47 oz.
Cheap ram-line stock.
High mag variable replaced with a rediscovered Bushnell ScopeChief 2.5-8x not used in years.
Harris bi-pod removed.
Thinking of having the barrel cut to 20". :eyeroll:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow all them are nice guys...

Would like to get one to but other stuff has to come first before i can buy one..

Id rather have the .243 to so i can use it on both deer and coyote it does just fine with lighter bullets on coyotes as long as you get them in the front shoulder or spine but if you slip and hit there stomach you can plan on needing a shovel to bring him all home...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The front shoulder or the spine? I don't know how good that would be either. That's a lot of bone to hit and push through the pelt. I spined one of my does last deer season and it wasn't pretty. I didn't get a whole lot of backstrap off of her after that. :******:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Well it seems every time we hit bone its alot smaller hole coming out back its 2in or less... Lol i no that seems alot but we sell them still on carcass so we dont have to deal with it......

But if you hit them in the guts it blows 4 to somtimes 6in hole and most of him is guted.... So its lot better if we hit them in shoulder or spine( 2in below back)...


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> weasle414 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm (hopefully) getting a new .243 within the next 2-3 weeks though.[/quote] Are you sureyou want a .243? They're a little hard in pelts.
> ...


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

do you guys think i could use my Savage .22 for a yote?


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Remington 22-250 with a custom paint job.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I wouldn't try it rebel. Maybe fox or bobcat inside fifty yards or less. For a coyote you will want a centerfire. Such as .204, .223, 22-250, .220 swift, .243. The .243 can double as a deer rifle but can be a pelt pounder. The 22-250 and .220 swift shoot really flat but can be hard on pelts if you don't shoot the right ammo. The .223 isn't to hard on pelts and you can easily find ammo for it, and the ammo is fairly cheap. The .220 swift and .204 might be harder to find ammo for and less selection.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

coyote_buster said:


> The 22-250 and .220 swift shoot really flat but can be hard on pelts if you don't shoot the right ammo.


OK I'll bite. What would be considered "the right ammo"? NOte that I don't handload, and I want to preserve as much of the pelt as possible. Oh, I shoot a .22-250, Rem 700 VSSF. While we are at it, where is the best shot placement too? I have always aimed for heart/lung shots. This winter will be my first try at selling hides.

Love how I ramble? :roll:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm not exactly sure on the right ammo but what I'm trying to say is that some are designed for varmits and will break apart inside the body and not leave a big exit hole. As far as fur goes a head shot is going to damage the least. Not really sure about where to shoot on the body though. Heart would probably drop them a little faster than a lung I think. don't take my word for it though.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hmm, what would your opinion be then if a guy were to simply aim for the shoulder? I am sure a 22-250 could punch through the shoulder and still have enough energy to turn the heart/lungs into a fine pulp...

I have used boattail softpoints up to this point. I have never shot a dog with V-Max bullets yet.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

???? Not sure but I will probably try alot of different types of ammo this winter and see what happens.


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. By the way, do you think i coud use this as bait for a yote? :spam:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

PennsylvaniaRebel said:


> do you guys think i could use my Savage .22 for a yote?


IMO too small. Do justice to the animal and use something more reliable.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

a shot in the briskit seems to have the best of both worlds, if that angle is an option, but as for the 22lr to small i wont even use my 22 LR's on a yote in a trap,


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

jason_n said:


> but as for the 22lr to small i wont even use my 22 LR's on a yote in a trap,


Huh? I personally have killed coyotes with my 22 Browning Buckmark as far away as 25 yards using CCI Stingers.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

I didn't mean that a 22Lr could kill them, just that out of respect for the animal use a caliber that will have smaller room for error. A friend of mine accidentialy shot his brother with a 22 with the barrel welded shut 12-13 years ago. and it killed him


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's a couple more pictures of my savage (.204) and my 22-250 that my brother was using while he was here for the holidays last winter.

Let's try to stay away from the eternal ".22lr is it enuf.." shtuf.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

How do you like your 204? Just curious, i just bought one, I think ive spent more time playing with the accutrigger, I dont know how ive lived without it. What kinda windrift do you get with it when its say 10-15mph wind? :beer: :beer:


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

.204 is a great round in my honest uninformed opinion. I've yet to try the .45g Hor. SP's, the 40g vmaxs being the boolit i usually shoot, but have heard of better wind resistance with the 45g's.

Here is a target at 400yrds in 20 mph cross wind (L to R), if I remember correctly I was using about 24" of windage and 12" holdover and ended up 3" high and about 4" left. I was shooting a bit downhill also, so nevermind the holdover. shot with a 6-18X burris, no mildots/target knobs, just fineplex.

Note that I only attempted one shot  longest shot I had attempted up until then, surprised myself by even getting on paper.

other hole on bottem is where I punched a nail through the target.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Savage Rookie said:


> Here is a target at 400yrds in 20 mph cross wind (L to R), if I remember correctly I was using about 24" of windage and 12" holdover and ended up 3" high and about 4" left. I was shooting a bit downhill also, so nevermind the holdover. shot with a 6-18X burris, no mildots/target knobs, just fineplex.


Don't you mean 4 inches right? Its looks a little more like 3 1/2.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

lol yeah correction RIGHT I meant, haha I looked at the durn picture before i posted it, wtf?!


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

sweet, this 204 is really startin to grow on me, apporx 300 yards is all the further ive shot it , ive got it dialed in dead on at 150, ill see how well it works out


----------

